# Fanes Pinion mit Carbon-Sitzstrebe und -Wippe



## Rad-ab (8. Juni 2014)

Hallo miteinander,
ich wollte meiner Pinion-Fanes mal was gutes tun und sie abspecken.
Hat dabei alles länger gedauert als geplant
...nu nach dem die Federelemente vom Service zurück waren,
dachte ich ich könnte endlich wieder damit fahren...

Nun musste ich allerdings feststellen, dass die Kettenstrebe nach dem Umbau beim Ausfedern
auf der Antriebseite an die Kante des Pinion-Getriebes stößt 
Hier mal ein Bild davon:




Eigentlich sollte sich die Geometrie durch den Umbau ja nicht verändert haben,
so dass mich das doch sehr wundert.
Hat schon jemand anders mit Pinion Fanes die Carbon Sitzstrebe oder gar Wippe verbaut?
Und kann mal ein Bild machen wie viel Platz zwischen Getriebe und Kettenstrebe bleibt (am besten beide Seiten)
Nichtantriebsseite ist bei mir auch nur minimal Platz:




Jürgen hab ich auch schon ne Mail geschickt, ma schaun was er dazu sagt.

Aber vielleicht gibts hier ja schon eher was hilfreiches 

(Gut das man nen Zweitrad hat um das Wetter zu nutzen )


----------



## Speedskater (8. Juni 2014)

Ich habe gerade einen Fanes Pinion Rahmen mit Carbon Sitzstrebe und Wippe angefragt, habe aber noch keine Antwort. Vielleicht genau aus diesem Grund.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rad-ab (8. Juni 2014)

...das es für ne Pinion Fanes ist wusste der Jürgen bei meiner Bestellung und hatte keine Einwände..... 

...bis bald im Wald


----------



## downhillsau (10. Juni 2014)

Das war bei mir nach dem Einbau der Carbonstrebe auch so. Nach Rücksprache mit Jü hab ich dann etwas von der Kettenstrebe weggeschliffen. Allerdings habe ich keine Farbe drauf, so dass optisch kein Unterschied zu sehen ist. Zusätzlich spart das auch nochmal 1 - 2 g .


----------



## Rad-ab (11. Juni 2014)

Danke für den Hinweis.
Jürgen hat mir mittlerweile auch geantwortet und meinte auch (wenn ich könnte) sollte ich mit einem Dremel ein klein wenig weg fräsen. (andernfalls würde Alutech das machen ...)
Eine kleine Rundfeile müsste ja auch gehen? Ist ja wirklich nicht viel
...denke, dass es nicht mal ein mm sein dürfte.
Mein Rahmen ist schwarz eloxiert ...dass heißt sehen wird man es
...wobei an der Stelle ist es ja doch recht unauffällig. Schön ist dennoch anders 

Werd mich da wohl heut Abend mal ans Werk machen ....


----------



## Ganiscol (11. Juni 2014)

Wenns meins wäre, würde ich mir überlegen ob ich da nicht eher etwas am Gehäuse abtragen würde. So eine schöne kleine Anfasung und dann schwarz drüber lackieren.


----------



## guido9178 (11. Juni 2014)

Hallo Fanesgemeinde

habe nun bei mir auch mal geschaut, da ich seit letzte Woche auch die Carbonsitzstreben habe.  hab da gar nicht so darauf geachtet, und bei mir liegt es beitseitig auf dem Getriebe auf.   
was sollte passieren wenn ich es so lasse?   und wo sollte ich was wegfeilen?   am getriebe oder am rahmen?     ist ja dann auch wieder eine Garantiesache... 

gruß  guido


----------



## Rad-ab (12. Juni 2014)

Laut Jürgen an der Kettenstrebe entsprechend etwas weg nehmen.
Feile ist schlecht, da der schmale Getriebe Rahmen ja an dem Fräßteil mittig aufliegt, entsprechend muss man auch nur dort etwas weg nehmen.
Laut Jürgen 1-2mm. Wenn ich mir das bei mir so ansehe, vermutlich eher weniger als <1mm nötig.
Verwinden kann sich da ja nichts was zu Berührungen bei minimalen Abständen führen könnte. Und die Maximal Kraft die gegen den Getrieberahmen drücken kann ist der ausfedernde Dämpfer.
Wieviel weg muss werde ich dann sehen ...komme aber erst zum Wochenende dazu da herumzudoktern.

Ob etwas passieren kann, wage ich nicht zu beurteilen 
...vermutlich nur Macken im Rahmen des Getriebes und der Kettenstrebe.

Bzgl. Garantie: Da Jürgen den Vorschlag so macht, wird er hoffentlich wissen was er tut und auch weiterhin für Probleme Gerade stehen.

Daher bevor jemand an seinem Rahmen rumfeilt oder drehmelt immer vorher den Einzelfall mit Jürgen absprechen.
In Form einer Mail habt ihr dann auch was in der Hand.


----------



## rsv-peter (23. Oktober 2014)

Hallo
Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem V3.0 mit Pinion und Carbositzstrebe in Verbindung mit 27,5?
Merkt man den Umstieg auf die Carbonsitzstrebe?
Wieviel musstet ihr wegnehmen? ggf. Bild?

Kleine Anmerkung zur Pinion:
Was ich an dem Pinon echt nervend finde, ist der große Auslösewinkel der Pinion in kleinen Gängen.
Gerade beim rumdopsen ist das echt beschei....
Aber ansonsten find ich es echt genial
:=))

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Bermann (15. November 2014)

Am Rahmen die Feile ansetzen???? Das klingt ja professionell...

Ein Grund mehr für mich bei den Alustreben zu bleiben. 

Wenn ihr schon mit der Feile rangehen wollt oder müsst, dann achtet bitte auf beste Oberflächen nach der Bearbeitung. Am besten nochmal mit ganz feinen Schmirgelleinen die Oberfläche finishen. Ihr wollt doch keine Sollbruchstellen einbauen.


----------



## rsv-peter (29. April 2015)

Hallo

Wie sind die Langzeiterfahrungen mit der Carbonstrebe?
Merkt man den Unterschied (Steifer, Ansprechverhalten)?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedskater (29. April 2015)

Steifer würde ich jetzt mal nicht sagen, aber an der Waage macht sich das Carbongedöns deutlich bemerkbar.


----------

